

Ask HN:Can you please critique my web app? - maserati
http://jamafriend.com/LargeMap.aspx

======
slindstr
First off, kudos for getting something out there! That seems to be half the
battle.

One thing I noticed was that I completely missed the "Enter a valid location"
label and I tried typing "breakfast" in the text box. I'm not usually an early
bird so that may be why, but I'd still consider moving the label either
directly above or the the left of the text box.

Also, I would personally prefer the app to display all of the radio buttons as
checkboxes (defaulted to "ON") and then kind of like how Zillow does it, let
me deselect the ones I don't want to see. That being said, if you decide to
expand and have a whole ton of choices, be prudent as to which ones are
checked.

Lastly, I'd like to see the whole thing centered in the page - just kinda
seems lopsided to me.

------
aik
I'm no UX expert, but the interface needs a lot of work here. You have a lot
of competition here as well. You've got a decent start.

A few points: My eyes don't know where they're supposed to go. I don't know
where I'm supposed to start. I don't know the PRIMARY purpose of the site. Why
choose this site over 1000 other? The radio buttons for the "food, bars, etc.)
items is the wrong metaphor - some sort of button or tab would be better. The
search results kind of just appear in a weird way and i don't know what i'm
supposed to do with them. What's the search range? Are there ratings on
anything?

"A quick way to see the world..." doesn't tell me anything. That could
describe 1,000,000 websites. "SURF THE WORLD" doesn't tell me anything either.

The "News" isn't returning any news for me, just a bunch of random links. And
the box is so small it's a pain to view anything in.

The "Events" tab doesn't tell me anything either. What types of events are
they? They seem VERY generic.

Weather isn't available in my area.

The feedback button on the left overlaps with the search results and things.
It seems cramped.

By the way, I live in Sydney, AU.

Hope some of this helps.

------
ZeroMinx
Hi

Quickly looking at the LargeMap you're linking to.. What's the problem you're
trying to solve? What's the benefit of using this as compared to normal Google
maps?

For me, it starts showing London. If I scroll and zoom in to my area and click
one of the "Show nearest", it's still showing 'generic central London' spots,
rather than where I've zoomed. Looks like this feature has been lost in your
tool.

If I type my postcode in, first thing I see is that weather results are not
available. Weather results aren't that specific, so I'd think that the weather
result for Westminster would qualify for Shoreditch too.

I get some "MSN Web" results, but apart from the 1st one (which is yellow page
type page for a company on my street) I can't see how these results are
related to this area.

If it's clearer what the benefits of using this tool would be, perhaps you'd
get more feedback.

------
maserati
I know I submitted this before but I haven't had any reactions or feedback so
I'll try this again. This is a personal project of mine that I did during my
free time. I'm kind of not sure of the design/ui so I would like some expert
insight from you guys. Can this be a helpful tool to you? Thanks in advance
for your time.

------
kapauldo
Definitely useful. Not sure what valuevth map adds, but you may want to let
the user click the box to zoom into the info and drop the map. Cool app, I'd
use it.

